# Any homechoolers/unschoolers in Ban Chang?



## eejaybee (Nov 12, 2014)

Just moved to Ban Chang & are homeschooling - anyone else homeschooling around here?


----------



## jandjmcg (Nov 4, 2014)

eejaybee said:


> Just moved to Ban Chang & are homeschooling - anyone else homeschooling around here?


My friend will be in Pattaya for 3 months with her 8 year old son who she home schools. Are you far from there 7 .


----------



## eejaybee (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks jandjmcg - Pattaya is about 40 mins away but we do make the trip sometimes, so must be worth hooking up if she's interested. She can post here or PM me any time.


----------



## jandjmcg (Nov 4, 2014)

Great! Renata and Max will be in Pattaya from 12th December and they are staying close to BIG C on Pattaya Klang. I'm a new member and can't PM you yet.


----------



## bennypaa (Nov 21, 2014)

We are doing Homeschooling for our daughter aged 13 year, in Ban Chang Kantagarden Hous no. 13. at 189/1 Moo 4 Joh Koo-Pla Road. If you have interest to join us please visit us, Mo - Fr 9 Am to 12 Am. I'm a new member and can' t Pm yu yet.

Greatings bennypaa


----------



## jandjmcg (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Bennypaa, we will be back in Thailand on 12th December and will contact you. We'd like to visit you. Until then, best regards, Renata, John and Max


----------

